# Bess and my son max



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Bess is now just over one years old and my son is 1 and a half. For those of u that remember the puppy pics and baby pics of them to together nothing had changed apart from both of there growth spurts ha x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both so cute....looks like best friends for life


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh beautiful picture, you must have an album full, post a new looking out of the window shot when you get one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, look at them! They're adorable together


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

THAT IS ADORABLE!!!! I love how great cockapoos can be with kids...we were with a toddler on Sunday and he was trying to take a ball out of lady's mouth...she kept hold of it but was so gentle with him, she even pushed the ball to him a few times...he was even pushing her face away and she just let him...I love my cockapoo!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Honestly bess puts up with alsorts. Ear pulls cuddles when she doesn't want them stepped on and the occasionly toy thrown at her but takes it in her stride, she doesn't run off sulking she just gets on with it. Never seen any aggression from her in anyway shape or form, not even a growl. I don't think she knows how ha. She likes all attention good or bad ! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a real 'Love is...' moment!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the perfect picture of a perfect moment. It's how we picture the love between our children and our dogs. :star:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Both are absolutely adorable - a great bond for life x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah that is such a lovely picture. They really are besty friends.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

kat said:


> Bess is now just over one years old and my son is 1 and a half. For those of u that remember the puppy pics and baby pics of them to together nothing had changed apart from both of there growth spurts ha x


That picture is to absolutely die for! I love it!!!! please enlarge it and put it in a frame!


----------

